# The Bunny Thread



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know there's a thread that 's something like this around here somewhere, but I'll be damned if I'm going to track it down. Over at Angry Alien, the bunnies have graced us with another of their wonderful 30 second films. This time, we have my favorite movie of all-time, *Pulp Fiction* and a definite improvement over the schlocky original version of *The Rocky Horror Picture Show.* As an added bonus, they have an interactive interview with one of those Wascally Wabbits. So run over there and join in on the wacky hijinks! 

http://www.angryalien.com/


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I love those bunnies! They're freakin hilarious!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I love that the shark in Jaws has bunny ears tied to its head. That makes me chuckle every time.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whilst poring through these old threads to generate new interests from new members, I came across this gem and I have missed it. I'm bumping this thread because these delightful cartoons should be enjoyed by the masses. There you will find 30 sec. re-enactments with bunnies of such classics as *King Kong, Pul Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Night of the Living Dead* and *A Christmas Story *and many others*. *If you don't know of the bunny website, get over and check it out. You will be glad you did.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That site is great!!! Thanks Sin.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw the JAWS bunnies before I saw the movie and I said... what is Hooper doing in the end?


----------

